# A little advice regarding Princess and Possible Additions.



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,
When I got Princess, she was a big diva with an even larger crown. Settled now &#55357;&#56842;, no biting or growling, just playfully nibbling the tip of my fourth finger. But I am still struggling cleaning her out because she will not go back in her cage (it takes us 2hrs to round her last time!) And she gets so scared because being handled brings back such bad memories of her past (she was hassled and moved around a lot.) I have a lot of other things to do and I can't deal with all of this stress, that is why I have turned to you.

Also, earlier today I saw a Facebook advertisement about someone giving away two 4month old un-neutered buns for free with brand new hutch, changeover food, all the stuff a bun needs. My Mum has said I need to control Princess more and get her out more often but it is too much hassle to get her out. I'll post the FB link later if I can. I think one is black and tan and the other is black and white.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i would not be getting another bun until you can clean out and look after your current rabbit properly. 

No wonder she wont go back in if you are chasing her around the place! you need to get her settled and used to you before picking her up or you will just go back more steps. what about feeding her after she has been cleaned out to encourage her back in? How much time is she left in there? If she never gets let out she is probably bored and its no wonder she doesn't want to be shut back in!

Your mum is right if you cant deal with the stress how about the stress of two un neutered rabbits fighting as hormones have taken over and they only have each other to take it out on? 

Plus the costs of having all three of your current rabbits neutered. 

Do not get the other rabbits, focus on your own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

I am caring for her as best as I can. I didn't mean for it to sound like I was chasing her around the place. We have a trail of treats leading to her cage. Nope, no treats. We have a carry cage in the corner, nope. We try entice her in, nope. We try to pick her up, nope. I am kinda stuck on options. 

Definitely not going to put the boys with her, chaos everlasting &#55357;&#56841;. Plus multiple bunnies &#55357;&#56850;. I was thinking of putting her in a Dog Crate for 20 mins every few days. But she is an escape artist, so I really need to think things through.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Our outside set ups are such that we don't need to move the rabbits here and there. A walk in enclosure or shed/run combo is the easiest to clean around the rabbits, and if the set up is big enough, there is no need to move them to clean - just get in and clean and sweep around them! They will either join you or run away somewhere.

A large hutch/run combo can work well too, but isn't so convenient to clean.

So perhaps it might be worth looking into adapting her accommodation if you can?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

binkybunny said:


> I am caring for her as best as I can. I didn't mean for it to sound like I was chasing her around the place. We have a trail of treats leading to her cage. Nope, no treats. We have a carry cage in the corner, nope. We try entice her in, nope. We try to pick her up, nope. I am kinda stuck on options.
> 
> Definitely not going to put the boys with her, chaos everlasting ��. Plus multiple bunnies ��. I was thinking of putting her in a Dog Crate for 20 mins every few days. But she is an escape artist, so I really need to think things through.


Why would you put her in a dog crate? That isn't enough room for exercise for a bun. Can you not rabbit proof the room she is in so she can exercise in there?

As for the fighting i meant between the two boys, with a unspayed female around there could be some fighting between them. Do you have the space to have all three rabbits living separately as this is a possibility.

You need to really think about it before getting more rabbits as if one stresses you 3 is going to be alot worse.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

What is wrong with people nowadays!!? If you're struggling with one rabbit why on earth would you get another two? Especially if the proximity of other rabbits might make her territorially aggressive. Even the smell of other rabbits on your clothes might upset her.
It bugs me that you say it's a hassle to get her out more often....They need access to a running space for the majority of the day. Far better to have one rabbit and get its accomodation and lifestyle correct than cram aanother 2 in who you perceive to be cute and playful and easy to handle.....only to give your doe less time and space and attention. That's cruel to her. Chances are they will mature and start scrapping, especially if they smell her. Then you've got 3 problems on your hands and you'll be back on here asking for advice. 
Sorry to be blunt but until you get it right with one rabbit there's no way you should be considering more.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

1. Rabbits do not like being picked up, her running off has zero to do with her past.

2. A dog crate is ok as a BASE for a house rabbit but the door should not be closed for any length of time.

3. Your one rabbit is "too much hassle" yet you are looking at bringing more rabbits in??? Really???

4. Chasing a rabbit for 2 hours is unacceptable...if you need to move the rabbit from one location to another then you put carrier down with nommy food in, you then gently guide bun into the carrier..job done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't mean to say that she is too much hassle. Her accommodation is a suitable size and she does get a lot of excersize but I could get her out more often if it wasn't that hard to get her out. It is not as simple for me to get her in by enticing her into a carry cage and guiding her. She has nervous breakdowns and her little heart beats so fast, I thought I was doing the right thing by just letting her calm down for five minutes or so because she just refuses to that point. Why am I constantly posting help threads? Well here is your answer: I am experienced with bunnies with a certain temperament. She is different and I just simply don't know what to do. I have been through so many hard times with her and I want to make hers and other bunnies a life to remember full of joy. 

BTW: Last time she was vet checked, we were so proud because she has gone from obese to perfect. I meant to update you on that.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

She does not want to go back in because you shut her in there all the time. Would you want to give up freedom to go back into a small space if you knew you weren't going to get out that often?

Let her out to explore more often and give her more exercise. Supervise her while she is out and wait till she goes back in on her own to shut her in and give her a treat. Chasing her around or trying to guide her back in will do nothing but make her want to run away from you and make her less likely to want to go back in. 

She needs exercise every day. Rabbits are very active creatures sitting in her cage all day will make her very very bored.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Could I ask what size her accommodation is?

Many people are surprised about how much space rabbits need 24/7.

It's not easy bunny proofing a room, but that will give them the space they need 24/7, so removing the need to move her here and there.

Rabbits are demanding, complex pets, and yes, each one had a different personality.

Usually, I recommend that people look for a friend for their rabbit, as they are sociable animals, but I would urge you not to get these 2 unneutered buns. Her smell could easily trigger them to fight, there are no guarantees of them bonding with her, and they could fall out with each other.

Would you be able to accommodate them separately, then look for bunny friends for them once they were neutered?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

Her cage size is about the size of a two seater sofa. Problem is that I can't have her out free range as I don't have a living room door and I can't shut my bedroom door because it gets stiff and it is a hazard. 

The possible additions are not two separate buns, they are maternal brothers and I will definitely provide separate accommodation. Also she likes to climb sofas and try and eat our food so we can't have her out. I'll see if I can make a few jiggles in her accommodation. Please could you point me in a better direction on what I should be looking for as she likes to throw her favourite wooden ball everywhere and kick the sides of the cage (my dad almost kills her every time and says we have to get rid of her and that is not happening.)


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

binkybunny said:


> Her cage size is about the size of a two seater sofa. Problem is that I can't have her out free range as I don't have a living room door and I can't shut my bedroom door because it gets stiff and it is a hazard.
> 
> The possible additions are not two separate buns, they are maternal brothers and I will definitely provide separate accommodation. Also she likes to climb sofas and try and eat our food so we can't have her out. I'll see if I can make a few jiggles in her accommodation. Please could you point me in a better direction on what I should be looking for as she likes to throw her favourite wooden ball everywhere and kick the sides of the cage (my dad almost kills her every time and says we have to get rid of her and that is not happening.)


You have the exact same problem as me. When we say something we do for our rabbits that arent bad things, we phrase it badly and make it seem to people like we do all of this horrible stuff. I get you.
Just like me, you believe you are doing everything right (admitting a few mistakes along the eay in my case) but people still seem to get angry and assume horrible things.
Maybe if you leave the carrying cage thing in her normal cage more, she will be used to it and want to go on there more willingly. I did that with ginger before the vet visits.
Try feeding her in there so she associates it with nice things


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the idea but she (the devil bunny) has the power to grip it with her teeth and throw it! Or scratch it and flip it up (she is a strong bunny!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

Stormythai...
I know that it has something to do with her past because in her old home she was constantly moved and attacked. She has got the scars to prove it. In fact she was attacked so badly she lost a big patch of hair on the side of her stomach. I am not trying to be rude but Princess is nothing like you think she is. She has not had the happiest past having gone to 5 different homes in 2 years. She is troubled and I am just trying to help her. You may think I am lying, making it up to get sympathy but I am not like that and I am telling you it now. Do not think bad of me though because I am doing the best thing I can, seeking advice so I can improve.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Let me give you a heads up...minimum cage size 180 x 60 cm with a permanent attached run of 120x180 cm. There is nothing to guarantee the two new rabbits will not be as difficult to handle as Princess. We are not just miserable people trying to put a downer on the joyous expectation of two cute fluffy baby bunnies....we are sensible adults who are passionate about animal welfare. Rabbits are not just cute fluffy toys to be played with whenever we can spare half an hour. They are intelligent, active creatures with certain needs to fulfill their lifestyle. One of those needs being the ability to act out natural behaviours such as running, jumping, chewing and digging. If they don't like being picked up or stroked then that's tough luck on our behalf, but not a problem for the rabbit. As a prey breed they have every right not to want to be picked up or captured. 
If you're so desperate for another rabbit then why not get Princess a companion for her own benefit rather than yours? I certainly don't mean to go out and buy any random rabbit, but go to a shelter where they will assess her behaviour and find the mist suitable companion for her then Bond them for you. However you would probably have to add a permanent run to your rabbit cage. What are the actual dimensions of your cage as I have never seen one as big as a 2 seater sofa, I'm after a new inside cage for emergencies so I'd be interested in knowing the brand :smile5:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't remember the dimensions, I'd look around on places like ebay and FB for sale pages. You could also make your own with grids (the grids that we sometimes use as a run are around 30*30. I know you are all passionate about rabbit welfare otherwise I wouldn't have come here. I know I can't predict their temperament. My mum told me princess shouldn't have been given to us as she was not child friendly that has changed now and she loves small kids. She will happily let them stroke her. The only thing I know about the possible additions is that they are child friendly and they are 4 months old.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you not have a tape measure?

And to be honest people will tell you anything to get rid of a rabbit or two.

I repeat that the new additions would be to satisfy your own needs and not Princesses. The mere smell of 2 bucks on your clothes could cause her behaviour to change. All your hard work with her could be wasted. If you wanted to improve her life ad wellbeing you would first enquire about getting her a pal, which if happily bonded could improve her behaviour a whole lot more.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

A partner for her would be a great idea. I would reccomend a single neutered male from a rescue centre. The rescue centre can do all the bonding work for you and you'll need it if she's such a diva. 3s can be harder to bond and can often fall out.

A cage on its own is not enough for any rabbit, they need to gebable to express themselves which means having plenty of space. You could put a baby gate on your lounge or bedroom. you can also buy metal runs which work well indoors https://www.deemillen.co.uk/metal-wooden-runs-c-186_187.html?osCsid=a2422e7c34af2ac6aad0594ada583930

All my rabbits have been trained to come when I call them and are rewarded with food when they come. they also go home if I call them and put food in their house. reserve feeding her for interacting with you only. If she's an average size bunny she should only need an egg cup of pellets. But keep unlimited hay in her cage.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I give up.... I obviously don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> Also she likes to climb sofas and try and eat our food so *we can't have her out*. I'll see if I can make a few jiggles in her accommodation. Please could you point me in a better direction on what I should be looking for as she likes to throw her favourite wooden ball everywhere and kick the sides of the cage (*my dad almost kills her every time and says we have to get rid of her* and that is not happening.)


THIS is why you should not get any more rabbits, at least not until you are older and own your own house/accommodation. Your poor rabbit is confined to her cage the majority of the day because she likes to climb? Sometimes I get really naffed off with what I read on here. Your dad says you have to get rid of her just because she is behaving like a rabbit. And you think getting 2 more is a good idea???


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

He was joking? He told me this morning. Stormythai, I didn't mean that you don't know your stuff. What I meant is you don't know her. I don't think getting a partner for her is the best idea at the moment. I am scrapping the possible additions bit because as you have said it can erase all of her improvement. So, you know what, I'll permanently add the run there. I know I have made a mistake keeping her confined for the majority of the month and I am going to change that. I'll try and post some pictures of her cage when I have finished.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

binkybunny said:


> He was joking? He told me this morning. Stormythai, I didn't mean that you don't know your stuff. What I meant is you don't know her. I don't think getting a partner for her is the best idea at the moment. I am scrapping the possible additions bit because as you have said it can erase all of her improvement. So, you know what, I'll permanently add the run there. I know I have made a mistake keeping her confined for the majority of the month and I am going to change that. I'll try and post some pictures of her cage when I have finished.


Who do you mean by he?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I give up.... I obviously don't know what I'm talking about


:lol: :lol: :lol: Now I've heard everything!

Ooh look ....... flying pig ..............


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here Pet rabbits kept alone feel 'frustration' and 'fear', vets warn - Telegraph


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

I just need to get this out there...
Her health deteriorated when she was with another bunny. Right now I want to focus on her getting better as her health deteriorated fast when she was with other bunnies. I will try and get her a friend but I am focusing more on her well-being. 
P.S. If I am being rude, I seriously don't mean to be. I've had a tuff day.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

If your rabbit is still not spayed then that is one of the reasons she did not bond...that and the fact she was not bonded correctly.

I repeat, this has nothing to do with her past..

And with that I am done, all the info needed to bond and care for a rabbit is in this section so I will not continue to repeat myself.

I am happy that you are willing to concentrate on your girl, so for now you need to get her vaccinated and then spayed.
Once that is done then and only then should you start to look for a neutered buck as a companion. 

When you are ready to bond then just follow the advice in the bonding thread.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Possibly was not the right partner for before and she was miserable. If she was not spayed then yes, she more than likely wasn't happy. Glad you are going to do everything you can to improve her lifestyle. If she is cooped up all day no wonder she gets cheesed off. Give her a bigger space of her own where she can come and go as she pleases and she might chill out. A big puppy play pen is ideal, with lots of places for her to hide and out of earshot of your bunnycidal father


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

Mum not happy about playpen taking up too much space . Made a negotiation, it will be attached to her cage and foldable for when guests come round. My mum is usually out during the day so she'll definitely have it unfolded then. My mind is full of ideas! A bunny adventure playground. She'd love that. Have to litter train her though.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

binkybunny said:


> Mum not happy about playpen taking up too much space . Made a negotiation, it will be attached to her cage and foldable for when guests come round. My mum is usually out during the day so she'll definitely have it unfolded then. My mind is full of ideas! A bunny adventure playground. She'd love that. Have to litter train her though.


That will be a definite improvement for her. Just make sure she can't jump out though. You can easily peg a cover over the top.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

Definitely. She is quite a good jumper about 60cm tall maybe? It'll be up by December &#55357;&#56842; got to get litter trays, cable ties and a couple more toys, lol. The bigger the space the more toys she needs &#55357;&#56843;.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Is she ever allowed outside?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Cardboard boxes stuffed with toys make good toys


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the toy advice. She never is allowed outdoors as we have recently had work done and the gardener only did half the garden and the other half is too big to block. Also we get a lot of wanderers (cats, foxes) and she means so much, I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Get an empty cardboard egg box, fill it with bits of her food and mix with a bit of hay. Punch a few small holes in it. Close the box and give it her. She'll have a great time trashing it to get the food. Make sure your bunnicidal dad is not in earshot tho :incazzato: lol


----------

